# Dexcool Suit Settled



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

For those of you impacted by blown Chevy seals or engines. http://www.reuters.com/article/marketsNews/idUSN2735011520080327


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Yep I have three different claims to file for one vehicle. And I will still only recover about half of what it cost me in repairs.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Well, that's great news and then again, it isn't. What about those of us who couldn't afford to have the engine replaced/fixed. In otherwords, they wanted over 5 grand to replace the Northstar engine in my caddy after it overheted and blew a head gasket. Seems that fixing that is a very slim option since it is an alluminum head...can only be done once, and costs almost as much as a complete engine. Now what...do I have to pay to get it fixed and then file for reimbursement???


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

I love my 150. Just keeps on running.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

oldsalt said:


> I love my 150. Just keeps on running.


Sure, but doesn't it get a little tiring having to run up front and hand crank that thing to get it started???


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

sprtsracer said:


> Well, that's great news and then again, it isn't. What about those of us who couldn't afford to have the engine replaced/fixed. In otherwords, they wanted over 5 grand to replace the Northstar engine in my caddy after it overheted and blew a head gasket. Seems that fixing that is a very slim option since it is an alluminum head...can only be done once, and costs almost as much as a complete engine. Now what...do I have to pay to get it fixed and then file for reimbursement???


Considering as how they will only refund up to $800 I would not even bother


----------

